# Slug gun suggestions for deer.....



## C_Carr316 (Oct 5, 2010)

Where I live in PA - have to hunt with a slug gun. I am looking for suggestions make/model, avg shot would be 50-60 yds. There are some spots where the shots would be out to 125 yds.

Any suggestions???? [email protected]


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Any slug would do the job. I have a Winchester SX3 with rifled barrel. I can easily shoot 150 yards, but Sabot slugs are expensive. I would think a Rem. 870 with either a smoth bore barrel and rifle sight, then you can shoot the cheaper slugs, or get the rifled barrel and scope it then use the better slugs. I shoot Hornady SST 12 ga. Seem to shoot very good for me. I had bad luck with Win. silver box, can't remember what they are called.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I shoot an 870 with a rifled barrel, i hunt with Lightfield Sabots. If I had a powered scope I could easily take shots at 100+, can hit an area the size of a pie plate with just the red dot i have on it now.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want serious accuracy and $$ not an issue,try:
http://www.tarhunt.com/tarhunt/
The only thing I've seen close to them for accuracy are Savage bolts(feeding issues on follow up shots likely but very reasonably priced)and customs built around the old 'screw in' Ithaca 37 receivers.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

In trying to answer a question about my last post I went to the Ithaca website.Appears the company knows a good thing when they have it: http://ithacagun.com/ourprocess.html


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

for thosethat HAVE to shoot slugs, i would strongly suggest didicating 1 gun just for that. no barrel swapping. bolt gun or single shot would be a good choice.


----------



## Bearclaw67 (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to have an 870 with 3-9x40 that I shot Hornady SST's from when living in Mi. and was very happy with the gun and slug performance out 150 yards. Sold it when we moved to Alaska only to find out there are places I can't use my centerfire rifle so I purchased an Ithica Model 37 Deerslayer Ghost. Have not killed anything with it yet, but at the range it shoots well. In my opinion you cant go wrong with either.


----------

